# Best knife for deer hunting



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

Need to buy a knife for gutting and would love if it could double as an everyday use pocket knife. I like this knife but have no idea if it would work for both purposes. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QVKSH2/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Gerber 22-41968 Fine Edge Remix - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31LhPyHOabL[/ame]


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

For an inexpensive folder that can be carried, will suit you needs, is easy to sharpen and happens to be made in the USA is the Gerber LST Magnum or LST Magnum Jr. 

They are proven, tough little knives. 

The knife you posted has plenty of places to get blood, hair and other crud when dressing a deer. 










If you have a little more to spend, take a look at:

Spyderco Centofante III
Kershaw Skyline
Buck Vantage 347 or the less expensive 345


----------



## Swanie (May 13, 2012)

Gerber gator 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Best knife for deer contains a gut hook and saw to split the pelvis. Not many that fit the EDC category, but no reason not to have two knives.

I love my three blade Browning Kodiak. The saw has been through a a pile of deer pelvises and still cuts through them like a hot knife through butter.









The Remington R3 looks like a practical belt EDC and contains the saw blade to get the job done.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The smaller the blade the better. My everyday pocket knife has a 2 1/4 inch blade and will make quick work of a whitetail. Small, sharp and free.

I got this knife when I bought a pair of boots my our local feed store. I have many knives, far better than this one. My point is you don't need a big knife with all the add ons. The size of the knife only slows you down and all the extra blades just make it more of a pain to clean. The knife I use to gut a deer is the one I happen to have in my pocket that day and my best buck knives also double as the knives I carry every day.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Buck 110 folder .

I also like the buttout tool it will always be a part of my kit as well.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Another vote for the Buck 110! 

I also have an older, larger/longer Schrade/Uncle Henry LB7 that was my first deer hunting knife but the Buck 110 is a little smaller/shorter, just enough blade to get the job done without getting carried away and is a nice size to have on your belt or in your pocket.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the Buck 102. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Anything that is super-sharp!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Knives are like guns you can never have just one 
I have several from Gerber and Kershaw but I really like my Gerber Gator for taken care of deer. It's a fixed blade with a nice comfortable non slip handle it sharpens nicely and holds it's edge.
My everyday carry is a Kershaw Brawler. It's a folding knife w pocket clip and thumb stud for opening. I have used this knife for just about everything from opening letters and boxes to prying staples and cleats out of hardwood flooring it's extremely durable and easy to carry. I liked it so much I bought one for my wife


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

wadevb1 said:


> Best knife for deer contains a gut hook and saw to split the pelvis. Not many that fit the EDC category, but no reason not to have two knives.
> 
> I love my three blade Browning Kodiak. The saw has been through a a pile of deer pelvises and still cuts through them like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


I have the Browning also and I wouldn't gut a deer with any other! Had it for quite a few years, and the saw is as good as the day I bought it! I have even cut saplings with it! Great knife, think I paid around $70 for it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Here is my everyday carry. Use it for everything including field dressing deer. Durable, sharp, holds edge well, not too heavy in the pocket but large enough to do almost anything you could ask of it.

http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-211411.html


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> My point is you don't need a big knife with all the add ons. The size of the knife only slows you down and all the extra blades just make it more of a pain to clean. The knife I use to gut a deer is the one I happen to have in my pocket that day and my best buck knives also double as the knives I carry every day.


How well does it split the pelvis and sternum? I do very little work inside. Slit up the chest cavity...The big ole blade on the reverse gut hook splits the sternum with ease, then I reach in, grab the pipe and pull junk out with minimal cutting.

My point is the add ons make quick work of dressing deer and it isn't all that big. Cleaning doesn't take that much more time than a single folder. I drop it in a bucket of warm water and simple green.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

not a folder but hands down the best gutting skinning knife I have ever used. I dont like using a folder for gutting. They sure can get nasty quick. This knife is easy to clean and easy to use. They hold an edge fine and take nicely to a carbide sharpener. The carbide sharpener is easy to pack but will wear through your knives in time. I like the belly of the blade for skinning. works well for me. Somehow I have several of them and wouldnt turn down another. With a little practice the gut hook works well to. I found that if you keep the skin tight it will zip righ through it. Otherwise the skin kinda binds up in the gut hook. 










I want to try the new zip blade but I dont want to have to carry or clean 2 knives. I might as well carry the folder swing blade.

zip blade









swing blade


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

another for the browning kodiak
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

If I were to get a knife for deer hunting.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Love my rubber handled buck knife

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1dlamb (Dec 27, 2010)

Heres a couple of my favorites. Top to bottom. Shrade-Walden 125OT (Grandpas knife and cross). This is the one I used this season for 2 doe. 
Uncle Henry 164. My wife's "dog walking knife" when she was a teen.
And an Imperial Frontier Powder horn. This has been my primary for years.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Swing blade hands down. I wouldn't want to use my EDC folder for feild dressing anyways, my EDC is almost never super sharp. I use my swing blade for nothing but gutting deer and it's held it's edge great, haven't had to sharpen it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I never split a pelvis or cut the sternum with a knife????

I like all the small folders recommended for everyday carry and gutting a deer! You don't need a big knife to do the job!

Old Fred


----------

